# Costa's 400 or 580 ?



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

I got a pair of brine 400 green mirror and i pier fish do i really need 580s or blue mirror or green? whats the best togo with


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I have used both the 400s and the 580s in the green mirror and I honestly couldnt tell a difference between the 2....I prefer the 400s for the price and since I cant tell a difference between the two.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Dude honestly, I have worn both and can not notice a difference between the two. Not enough to justify the extra $150 or whatever.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

really people tell me gotta get the 580 i was wanting to know why? so if i pier fish do i need green or blue mirror??


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Glasses*

Maui jims are better sunglasses costa delmar are overated and over priced


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have both and can't really tell the difference. I like the scratch resistance of the 580's though.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Wilson, its Chris (that works with Ryan). I like (and use) the Smith's Optics polarized, Guidelines, or Ocean Waves (Similar to 580s.) If you want them for Cobia, Kings, Pompano it does make a difference with the better glasses but its not that big of a difference. It all comes down to learning to read the water and spot fish which only comes from time on the rail. You may want to check out ECPFF.com its a dedicated pier fishing forum for reports and what not. Lots of the local guys are on there including Frank Helton (one of the greatest cobia fisherman ever.) I need to get over there and fish with you guys.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*Costa's*

400's for land inshore 580's if your offshore with allot of Sun and glare off the water. For this 580"s offer less eye fatigue and might even save you a headache.
Depends on how much you fish....if your couple 3 hrs off shore no big deal but if you fish hard and are out there 8-10 hours there is the difference.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I've been curious about the same thing. Also curious as to any differences in optical clarity between the 580 glass and the 580P lenses.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

timman said:


> I've been curious about the same thing. Also curious as to any differences in optical clarity between the 580 glass and the 580P lenses.


 whats 580p?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

salt_water_guy said:


> whats 580p?


P=polycarbonate, just came out this year in 580.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will be discontinuing the regular cr-39 lenses from Costa and switching over to the 580p series instead. Costa will discontinue the entire cr-39 lenses next year. Come by during the sale and you can look at all styles and color combinations and we will help you with a decision. We will have over 1000 pairs to choose from. The prices will be great.


----------

